# my car......



## Guest (Jul 24, 2002)

Here are the shots of my car pre op.......
interior 

and now post op.......
full view 
another full shot 

and the outside.....
side view 
front view 

tell me if you like.....
later


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks cool....where in Queens are you? Are you going to the BBQ this weekend in Brooklyn?


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

i like the car.. the fearless 16, hehe.

but the rims dont go with the car... i think its the blue.. but other than that...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Not really feeling the blue, but whatever makes you happy, right  ?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

BTW - ditch the mono-wiper. Looks ghetto IMO. Also, a '97 mesh grille would look killer!


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

BTW.. i got those rims in an ionized red lip with black tuner.. hehe.. used to look good on my car.. 


moment of silence please..


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Sr20kidD said:


> *moment of silence please.. *


 . Life is brutal sometimes.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2002)

the blue is actually darker than what was pictured. the light off of the flash was reflecting against the paint. but thx for the opinions. i dont know where to find a mesh grille. btw i know that you can make them but my grill has the cross bars on it. where can i get the grille to do it?


----------



## SE-R Kid (Jun 24, 2002)

Ghetto Fabulous. Not my cup O tea. I've seen WAY too many trim pieces painted the default smurf blue to be impressed.

Also, I really don't think those wheels FIT the car. The nature of the wheels, and the nature of the car clash.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

bigsad said:


> *where can i get the grille to do it? *


Snag one off a '97 Sentra - check on E-bay, your local boneyard, the classifieds, etc.


----------

